# Skill Select SOL\CSOL



## slashoholic (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Have a concern regarding the SOL/CSOL occupational lists 

As per the Australian immigration website, there are 2 occupation lists. The 1st is the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) which has a Schedule-1 in it. The 2nd list is the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) which has a Schedule 1 and Schedule-2.

1.) The Schedule-1 is similar in both lists, which means that the SOL is actually a part of the CSOL. I'm assuming that the CSOL is the master list and is the main document that I should be referring to. Can you please clarify ?

2.) The Skill-Select website says that workers who are nominated by a state or territory, are eligible for both visas, Subclass-190 and Subclass-489. Assuming I do get SS, what is the difference when applying for either of these subclass visas ? What should be the basis of my decision ?

3.) My sister has Australian citizenship which helps me qualify for a Sublclass-489 visa (family sponsor). If my sister were to be sponsoring me for this visa, which list and Schedule should I be looking at for this particular subclass visa ?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

slashoholic said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Have a concern regarding the SOL/CSOL occupational lists
> 
> ...


1) The schedule 1 is for independent subclass - 189 visa. Though you also have occupations from Schedule 1 which are sponsored by states.
Schedule 2 is purely sponsored visa. If your occupations falls under this category then you have to have a state sponsorship (190 visa) or regional/relative (489) sponsorship.
2) Answered in question 3.
3) You can look at schedule 1 and 2 for your occupation. Then check if the occupation is sponsored by any state or territory.
190 state sponsored visa is a PR visa valid for 5 years with a obligation to stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years.
489 visa is a 'provisional' visa valid for 4 years and you would have to stay in a designated regional area in the state for the entire duration i guess. Since this is not a PR, you may apply for a PR later on when you have satisfied the required for a PR.
Please check skillselect website -> SkillSelect


----------



## slashoholic (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanx prgopala - appreciate the help...I think this answers it all


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

hi friends 

any one knows how many applicants can be sponsored by a sponsor, which is living in designated area..
My MAAR agent says there are no obligations on that, is it true ? i tend to believe this forum more often now


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

My partner skill is in SOL as well as CSOL, which is Developer Programmer, whereas my skill is Software Tester and it is in CSOL only. If my husband apply for PR as primary applicant then can I provide 5 points as Partner skill ?


----------



## bobbykingy2k (Sep 10, 2013)

Pls room am in seriously in need of a job in Dubai. Can anyone give me the link to apply for job in Dubai? I have a Diploma in Telecomm Engineer and I have a Certificate in Certified Ethical Hacking. I can work anywhere, I learnt that I need to apply for a Job in Dubai and that its only my Employer that can get me an Employment visa. Please kindly give me the site or link to apply for Job in Dubai. Thanks


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitabose said:


> My partner skill is in SOL as well as CSOL, which is Developer Programmer, whereas my skill is Software Tester and it is in CSOL only. If my husband apply for PR as primary applicant then can I provide 5 points as Partner skill ?


as per my knowledge partner occupation should be included in SOL


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

sumitabose said:


> My partner skill is in SOL as well as CSOL, which is Developer Programmer, whereas my skill is Software Tester and it is in CSOL only. If my husband apply for PR as primary applicant then can I provide 5 points as Partner skill ?


Dear sumitabose,

I checked partners skills (page 28) under 189, http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
I could not find the clause of parters occupation should SOL for 189.

I some other thread someone have posted following rule. I am not able to find the reference document for following rule

" Partner Skills – Points
You can claim 'partner skills' points if your partner is also able to satisfy the basic requirements of age, English language ability, has nominated an occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) as the primary applicant for which they have obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and they meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience in a skilled occupation which is on the SOL as the primary applicant. " 


Those seniors who have claimed partners skills in the past. Please help.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear sumitabose,
> 
> I checked partners skills (page 28) under 189, http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
> I could not find the clause of parters occupation should SOL for 189.
> ...


As far as I know to claim partners skills point one should have completed positive "*Skills assessment"* along with the occupation listed under *SOL*. 

Cheers!!


----------

